# Stoney Creek: Looking for someone to play with



## Jordin (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

I've been playing guitar for quite a few years... Off and on... Getting really into it these days and starting to really get a hold of the instrument. I am by no means a pro or virtuoso player! I'm still learning and trying to master it. I can't shred like Slash but that is the goal ;-)

I am looking for anyone in the Stoney Creek area who would like to get together to play, learn from and with each other and have some fun with.

I would be willing to drive to Hamilton, Burlington, Oakville or St.Catharines every other week if someone from those areas would like to play.

I mainly play electric guitar and occasionally acoustic.

I'd be willing to play almost any type of music since it can only help me become better but I do prefer any kind of rock, alternative music.

I'd be happy to play with any other guitarist, bassist, drummer or a band starting out who wants to do some cover songs and have some fun playing together. 

For anyone else reading this, do you have any advice on how to meet up with some people to play with??

Thanks!

You can post here or PM me if anyone is interested. I am 31 years old if that matters. Happy to play with all ages.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mind the occasional jam session. FWIW I'm 40 yrs old & my taste generally lies in the blues & classic rock genres. I've forgotten how to play a ton of songs but it would be good to refresh my memory & also learn some new ones, you can only do "Blues In Eh" for so long. I don't mind to host but I'm in a condo, so volume is an issue.


----------

